# YouTube Gaming is live



## Simon (Aug 26, 2015)

Enjoying it so far, PS4 YouTube streaming is coming in the 3.00 update so I definitely will try it out.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 27, 2015)

Weird. On chrome, the website works fine. On firefox, it gives me a 404 error.


----------



## lacey (Aug 27, 2015)

Huh. I'm using Firefox, and I'm not getting any errors. It's loading just fine. Is yours the latest version?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2015)

The UI is fucking horrendous.


----------



## Simon (Aug 27, 2015)

Hangat?r said:


> The UI is fucking horrendous.


They've come out and acknowledged that. App versions are pretty awesome though.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 27, 2015)

randomly caught Jim Sterling stream a game last night
I enjoyed that
good on you youtube.


----------



## Nintenders (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm not that big on how it looks. I guess I'll be sticking with Twitch.


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't know what you guys are talking about regarding the UI.  While it isn't good it isn't exactly horrendous.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 7, 2015)

the volume of sheer concentrated autism in one spot
holy shit


----------

